# greensmower ???



## wrxz24 (Jun 1, 2009)

I just became the new owner of a Jacobsen 22 greens mower with a Honda 2 cycle engine. It has a mikuni carb with 2 screw adjustments. The machine starts and runs but it surges at idle. What should the adjustments be for I presume the idle and fuel screws. Which is which? the one close to the engine is...the one closer to the air filter housing is... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats an interesting item to become an owner of ...... Are you sure its a honda and not a robin ? I belive but could be wrong the pgms came with a robin 2 stroke and then they switch over to the honda gx120 4 stroke engine.


----------



## wrxz24 (Jun 1, 2009)

rotti1968 said:


> Thats an interesting item to become an owner of ...... Are you sure its a honda and not a robin ? I belive but could be wrong the pgms came with a robin 2 stroke and then they switch over to the honda gx120 4 stroke engine.


The owners manual says it's a honda but there is no reference of a Honda anywhere on it. It is a 2 stroke. Comes with a mikuni carb. Nice machine otherwise.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

wrxz24 said:


> The owners manual says it's a honda but there is no reference of a Honda anywhere on it. It is a 2 stroke. Comes with a mikuni carb. Nice machine otherwise.


Can you post a pic ?


----------



## wrxz24 (Jun 1, 2009)

rotti1968 said:


> Can you post a pic ?


I'll take pics tonight and post them. It may be a robin as my model number says it A984H motor.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

ok that is a robin/jacobsen engine:>****Turn the Idle Air and Main Air Mixture Screws In Until SNUG **Do Not Jam** Then Reverse Both Screws 1 1/2 Turns. Holding the Throttle Full Open, Start the Engine. Turn the Main Air Mixture Screw Clockwise Until Proper Revs are Obtained. Occasionally you May have to Turn this Counter Clockwise to Achieve the Proper Revs. Now Allow the Engine to Idle. Set the Engine Idle Screw (Not Idle Air) so the Engine will Stay Running if Required. Now Set the Idle Air Mixture Screw so there is No Hesitation when Throttling from Idle to Full Throttle. Reset the Engine Idle if Required.****


----------



## wrxz24 (Jun 1, 2009)

rotti1968 said:


> ok that is a robin/jacobsen engine:>****Turn the Idle Air and Main Air Mixture Screws In Until SNUG **Do Not Jam** Then Reverse Both Screws 1 1/2 Turns. Holding the Throttle Full Open, Start the Engine. Turn the Main Air Mixture Screw Clockwise Until Proper Revs are Obtained. Occasionally you May have to Turn this Counter Clockwise to Achieve the Proper Revs. Now Allow the Engine to Idle. Set the *Engine Idle Screw (Not Idle Air) *so the Engine will Stay Running if Required. Now Set the Idle Air Mixture Screw so there is No Hesitation when Throttling from Idle to Full Throttle. Reset the Engine Idle if Required.****


Which adjustment is which. I see two set screws but should there be three? Idle air, main air mixture, and .... the Engine Idle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok you have 2 screws, one should be your idle adjustment, this one should make contact with the trottle arm ? the other is your air adjustment(pilot screw) and that should be near the carb mount ? It would be the same base setting for the one near the mount 1.5 turns out then go from there to get it to run smooth. I dont know what the top and low end rpms are for this engine .


----------



## wrxz24 (Jun 1, 2009)

rotti1968 said:


> Ok you have 2 screws, one should be your idle adjustment, this one should make contact with the trottle arm ? the other is your air adjustment(pilot screw) and that should be near the carb mount ? It would be the same base setting for the one near the mount 1.5 turns out then go from there to get it to run smooth. I dont know what the top and low end rpms are for this engine .


Thanks. I am going to clean the carb first and then do this. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## wrxz24 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I cleaned the carb w/o taking it off by soaking the jets in carb cleaner, sprayed cleaner into all the orfices, cleaned out gas tank, etc. Put it all back together and started it up. She ran like a top. Stopped the engine to put more gas in and the surging started again.... I guess I will pull the carb and soak the entire body. 
Also, does anyone know the spark plug gap for this engine? Thanks in advance.


----------

